# Sleep Well my little Angel



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've just lost one of my non feeders  She wasn't too good when we first picked her up over a month ago, a tried everything but she was just too weak and she died this morning.
R.I.P Little one, sorry I couldn't save you


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

aww R.I.P little one


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Awww sorry H.
At least you tried.
Dawn


----------



## Maxxed_Ross (Oct 1, 2007)

that's such a shame, but at least you tried

RIP


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

R.i.p Little One


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

so sorry is that the one i held yesterday??
Clare


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

little love RIPeace:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> so sorry is that the one i held yesterday??
> Clare


Yeah it is Clare. She went down hill rapidly last night and hung on untill this morning.
The only plus side it that the other two non feeders clicked in yesterday.


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

oh what a sweetie. sorry for your loss


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p little one


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

